# Error 771 - Random Channels & Times



## gman863 (Oct 7, 2010)

Although I realize this is likely the millionth post on "error 771", I need some advice based on some specific issues.

Receiver: HR21/100
Software: 0x40e, Wed 11/3, 2:28a

Every few days at random, I'll get the "Searching For Satellite (771)" message on random channels. Tonight, for example, I received it on 285 (ID Discovery); changing to 202 (CNN) I got a perfect signal. Other times it's the opposite - Discovery ID is fine, CNN gets the "771" error.

Sometimes the receiver recovers from the 771 error in a few seconds. If not, resetting the receiver (red button) always fixes the problem _(obviously this is a pain in the a-- since it takes 15 minutes to reset itself)._

Since resetting the receiver always fixes the issue (at least for a day or two) I doubt it's an issue with the dish, wiring or switch.

In addition, this issue never happens on the plain jane HR10 in the bedroom. No trees are in line of sight of the dish and it is unrelated to weather (rain, snow, etc.).

Finally, in addition to a surge protector, the HR21 is hooked to a UPS battery backup; this rules out any issues possibly caused by short (under 15 minute) power outages.

So far, the only advice I've received from D* is the standard "unplug it for a few minutes and try it again". Since this fix only lasts a few days, any ideas to fix it once and for all would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Sounds like you have signal problems on one tuner. Please post back with your signal readings for each satellite's transponders and BOTH tuners. You'll find these readings under "Menu" -> "Setup" -> "System Setup" -> Satellite -> "View Signal Strength". Note the "+" and "-" symbols next to the "Satellite" and "Tuner" entries where you can toggle the readings between the various satellites and both DVR tuners.

Fill in your readings for each satellite and tuner using these examples. A properly aligned dish will show 80-90s on most of the relevant transponders (although some will be low or zero): If you have an SL3 dish then you won't see readings from 110/119.

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA # NA # NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA # # #
25-32 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 # # # # # # NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca)) [National HD channels]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 # # # # # # # #
17-24 # # # # # # # #

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]
[National HD channels]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # # # # # # NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 # # # # # # # #
9-16 # NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## Network10 (Sep 15, 2010)

I am having a similar problem as *gman863*. Channels have randomly disappeared from both of my receivers with no apparent explanation (weather, etc.). It just started happening this past week. My system was installed 3 months ago, so I'm concerned this is happening so soon. If someone can help me make sense of these readings, and offer suggestions for correction, I sure would appreciate it. I have one DVR and one HD receiver (labeled below):

*Receiver Model: HR24-500

Tuner: 1*

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
25-32 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[A few HD channels, also beamed from 99 & 103º]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 0
9-16 NA 74 NA 95 NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 0 97 0
25-32 0 96 0 95 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s))
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 82 0 82 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 40 0
17-24 95 96 0 0 96 98 44 67
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c))
[National HD channels]
1-8 96 96 95 95 95 95 95 95
9-16 95 95 95 95 95 96 NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s))
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca)) ["0" until new D12 satellite live]
[National HD channels]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb))
[National HD channels]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 0 0 0 96 96 96 96 0
9-16 0 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

*Receiver Model: HR24-500
Tuner: 2*

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
25-32 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[A few HD channels, also beamed from 99 & 103º]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA 0
9-16 NA 95 NA 0 NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 0 0 0
25-32 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s))
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 80 0 80 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 42 0
17-24 95 96 0 0 96 97 47 69
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c))
[National HD channels]
1-8 95 95 95 95 95 95 95 95
9-16 95 95 95 95 96 96 NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s))
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca)) ["0" until new D12 satellite live]
[National HD channels]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb))
[National HD channels]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 0 0 0 95 96 96 96 0
9-16 0 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

*Receiver Model: H24-200*

Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]
1-8 79 79 78 0 0 82 75 86
9-16 76 76 81 0 80 86 77 89
17-24 75 84 76 0 83 89 83 88
25-32 80 88 80 73 80 89 82 89

Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)
[A few HD channels, also beamed from 99 & 103º]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA #
9-16 NA 85 NA 86 NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA 85 90 84
25-32 0 88 88 87 58 86 0 88

Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s))
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 50 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 30 0
17-24 80 84 0 0 75 78 26 0
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c))
[National HD channels]
1-8 90 90 80 80 81 80 87 85
9-16 82 82 85 77 80 81 NA NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s))
[Local HD channels for some cities]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
9-16 NA NA NA NA NA NA 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]

Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca)) ["0" until new D12 satellite live]
[National HD channels]
1-8 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
17-24 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb))
[National HD channels]
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
9-16 0 0 0 0 0 0 NA NA
17-24 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA

Satellite transponders (9 total at SWM)
[You'll only see this if you have a Single Wire Multiswitch (SWM) dish]
1-8 0 0 0 89 81 82 76 0
9-16 0 NA NA NA NA NA NA NA


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The first thing I'd do is to swap the HR24 with the H24 and re-run these tests.
This should help point to if it's the HR24 with the problem or the coax coming to the HR24.


----------



## Network10 (Sep 15, 2010)

I got my system working again. Basically, I just needed to turn everything off and back on again using this procedure:

1.Disconnect AC power cords from the HR24 and H24
2.Disconnect AC power from the SWM Power Inserter
3.Wait a few minutes
4.Repower the SWM Power Inserter
5.Repower the H24 and HR24

I'm surprised that a simple power cycle would reset everything, but since it worked I won't argue!


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Network10 said:


> I got my system working again. Basically, I just needed to turn everything off and back on again using this procedure:
> 
> 1.Disconnect AC power cords from the HR24 and H24
> 2.Disconnect AC power from the SWM Power Inserter
> ...


my gut is telling me you only fixed it temporarily. I bet you got a bad connection somewhere in your system.


----------



## Hotscot (Sep 25, 2008)

I get the 771 only when I'm trying to record Supernatural. Every single week, every single time, only that programme.


----------



## Network10 (Sep 15, 2010)

ffemtreed, you were right. Late last week the system went down again, and wouldn't come back this time. I replaced the LNB assembly (that has a built-in multiswitch) and everything is working again. I hope I get more life out of this one... are these known to have a high failure rate? (Model SL5-SWM)


----------



## ffemtreed (Jan 30, 2008)

Network10 said:


> ffemtreed, you were right. Late last week the system went down again, and wouldn't come back this time. I replaced the LNB assembly (that has a built-in multiswitch) and everything is working again. I hope I get more life out of this one... are these known to have a high failure rate? (Model SL5-SWM)


There was a model (not sure which) that had a high probability for failure in cold weather.


----------



## FLCUSAT (Sep 3, 2002)

I do have a similar problem at a customer home now. 
The setup is as follows; a dish with an SL5 LNB feeding a SWM-E4, with four SWM8 switches connected to it. 
There are a total of 12 receivers in the system most of them DVRs of different model numbers. The customer has been complaining of some channels freezing up and code 771 showing in a couple of locations (mainly at the Master Bedroom and dedicated Theater). 
I went there yesterday and when I ran a system test in the HR24 at the Theater it came up with diagnostic code 45-707. I don't really know what this means but I checked the signal readings on this room against another room where I'm not getting any error and they are the same except for the readings for the SWM.
All other satellites had similar readings but the difference between the HR24 at the Theater and another DVR in a different room (I don't recall if it is a HR23) were different regarding some transponders being zero in one room and not in the other one and vice versa.

Then I checked a receiver at the kitchen who it is not a DVR and the SWM satellite does not show at all as an option on the signal strength screen. This confuses me because this should be showing if the system is a SWM.

Then I went to the Master Bedroom receiver and the reading under SWM are also different than the other two previous rooms. Meaning that are 100s and 90s in transponders that were zero in the other receivers and vice versa.
Finally I checked that none of the receivers tested were connected in the same SWM8, and swapped their cables there, but I was still getting the same reading that I was getting originally on every receiver at their previous SWM8 connection.

This is really bizarre and I'm planning to work on this today to see what I can came up with. By the way this is a system that have been up and running for a little bit over a year now. Any suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

FLCUSAT said:


> I do have a similar problem at a customer home now.
> The setup is as follows; a dish with an SL5 LNB feeding a SWM-E4, with four SWM8 switches connected to it.
> There are a total of 12 receivers in the system most of them DVRs of different model numbers. The customer has been complaining of some channels freezing up and code 771 showing in a couple of locations (mainly at the Master Bedroom and dedicated Theater).
> I went there yesterday and when I ran a system test in the HR24 at the Theater it came up with diagnostic code 45-707. I don't really know what this means but I checked the signal readings on this room against another room where I'm not getting any error and they are the same except for the readings for the SWM.
> ...





> *45* Guide data Issue - No guide data received in over 24 hours
> Possible distribution problem, incorrect ODU selection or signal blockage to one or more satellite locations.


The SWM screen will look different on each receiver because "zeros" are from the other receiver/tuners on the same SWM. If every receiver on the SWM is on the signal level screens, then all the zeros will be gone. Then as each receiver exits the signal levels screen, it will "take" a SWM channel [or two] again.
Make sure you don't have nine tuners on the same SWM.


----------



## majikmarker (Feb 28, 2005)

I am also seeing this issue.

I have a new HR24 that was installed during a recent service call to fix an issue with the Center Ice channels (my old box was not "switching" them on so all I would see is a DTV logo with music). My dish was "peaked" and I have mid 80's to high 90's on all sats and signal does not change based on tuner.

I randomly experience this 771-searching for signal error. I don't lose picture or sound but do experience some minor pixalation right before the error message pops up. Today it happened a couple of times on the Sunday Ticket channels. 

I have absolutely no LOS issues and the sky was crystal clear when it happened today. Not a major issue but wanted to add my experience to the others seeing this same issue.


----------



## Rangers94 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've been having the same problems for the last few days. Seems since the update the other day.

It's happened on diffrent dvr's in my house, just like others random channels & random times


----------



## cyfman (Nov 4, 2009)

I had this same thing a while back. What fixed me up was a new multi switch. mine would work ok for a little while after a RBR then start acting up again.

When the tek came out to figure out what was wrong,the multi switch was so hot you couldn't touch it. since it was replaced no more problems.

hope this may help.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Been having the same problem as well. It usually lasts 2-3 seconds. As soon as it happens I check transponders and they are all a solid 90+ -> 100. Happened multiple times on FOX yesterday during the Giants/Eagles fiasco. Definitely NOT (in my case) a problem with signal levels. I have a relatively new SWiM-16 and all brand new cables and connectors. Not heat relayed because is was in the 20's yesterday and the SWiM was very cool.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Same here - first time in a long time for this message. Checked my signal levels and the looked steady from what I have had since installation.

This may be related to the new software release. You may want to post on the HR** Issues Threads. http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=112

jdg


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

TBlazer07 said:


> Been having the same problem as well. It usually lasts 2-3 seconds. As soon as it happens I check transponders and they are all a solid 90+ -> 100. Happened multiple times on FOX yesterday during the Giants/Eagles fiasco. Definitely NOT (in my case) a problem with signal levels. I have a relatively new SWiM-16 and all brand new cables and connectors. Not heat relayed because is was in the 20's yesterday and the SWiM was very cool.


I got it as well.. watching the Giants/Eagles game... not my equipment.


----------



## cforrest (Jan 20, 2007)

I think it's a bug in the latest firmware pushed to the DVRs as both my DVRs had the same hiccup on a few channels I was watching the past fews days after getting the new firmware last week.


----------



## lacubs (Sep 12, 2010)

i got this also and we don't have DVR


----------



## matrixj3 (Jul 12, 2009)

add me to the list did it several times yesterday and just now on univision.


----------



## matrixj3 (Jul 12, 2009)

just did it again on travel channel at 4:35 CST and a small blurp at 4:45


----------



## donyoop (Apr 6, 2007)

This 771 software bug made me look at my satellite settings for the first time since the leaves fell. Signal strength is as good as I've seen it.

Don


----------



## chuckaluck (Sep 21, 2007)

I had a problem like this a couple of weeks ago. What seemed to fix it was to make sure that the cables in and out of the SWM modulator were not kinked. Haven't gotten the error message since then.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

chuckaluck said:


> I had a problem like this a couple of weeks ago. What seemed to fix it was to make sure that the cables in and out of the SWM modulator were not kinked. Haven't gotten the error message since then.


Kinked? Does that cause the signal to get "stuck" for a couple seconds trying to slide past the kink? :lol: I think it was coincidence unless maybe the connector was lose and by moving the cable it moved the connector. It's a VERY intermittent problem so you may just not have got "lucky" again.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

I have the same issue. Signal strength is fine. This just started a few days ago.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Too many folks posting that they see this 771 error... can't be everyone's equipment...


----------



## anleva (Nov 14, 2007)

I've been seeing the same issue. My signal strength is strong. Random 771 errors that I haven't seen before. I was in a sports bar on Sunday and saw it happen a couple of times for them as well.


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

Add me to list. Started yesterday and has occurred on 3 different channels.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this is a software problem as my HR24-500 started the same thing after getting the update yesterday.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

Same here - My signal levels looked steady/strong.
It seems to occur at random, on any channel. Like the infamous BBBRRRIIIPPPPPSss, remember those!


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Got the 452 update Wed. morning and have had several 771's (HR24-500) since, on random channels. Sigs all in the 80-90 ranges.


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Count me in as well


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Count me in. Had the same problem numerous times over the last couple days.


----------



## sparky54452 (Nov 8, 2010)

This did not just start this last firmware release, it was the version before. If its firmware at all or is Directv doing something...


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

I joined this club last evening -- happened a few times for a few seconds each while watching a basketball game.


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

I am now a member of this club. All signal strengths are in the high 90's and a system test passes. Prior to this last update, a menu system restart would clear the issue for a few days. Last night I was unable to get it to clear for more than 10 minutes. It was also at one time only affecting my movie channels in the 500's. The locals then quit working. It was giving me a 771 on tuner 1 and after a reset it was giving me 771 on tuner 2. I am going to have to try a complete power cycle.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Just curious - do you guys have SWiM? How's the outdoor temperature (under 30F, for example)?


----------



## GBFAN (Nov 13, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Just curious - do you guys have SWiM? How's the outdoor temperature (under 30F, for example)?


No SWM. Yes under 30F


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Just curious - do you guys have SWiM? How's the outdoor temperature (under 30F, for example)?


During Sunday's snow storm, temps were low 20's and wind was over 20mph... dish was completely covered with snow (it was light snow)... I watched TV all day w/o any 771s... there is no rhyme or reason as to when I get these... its been a few days since I have seen one.


----------



## graffixx (Apr 25, 2007)

I too, am having similar problems. I get "Searching for Satellite In 2 (771)" message on the screen, despite swapping the cables with SAT1 and SAT2.

Problem channels are 207, 229, 276, 278, 280, etc.
However, channels 281, 282, 284 (with little pixelation) are fine. All of my local (LA area) channels are fine.
And it appears to be at random time of day.

I have 1 receiver, a HR22/100, software 0x452 [Tues, 12/14 @ 1:55A].
The dish is a Slimline 5.

Here are the signal strength readout:


```
Satellite transponders (32 total at 101º)																		
[Most of your standard definition channels are beamed from 101ºW]																		
1-8	88	81	86	0	86	95	87	95		1-8	89	81	87	0	86	95	87	91
9-16	86	88	85	0	86	96	83	95		9-16	88	88	86	0	91	96	86	96
17-24	85	100	85	0	86	96	85	96		17-24	87	100	88	0	89	96	85	96
25-32	85	0	85	100	86	95	83	96		25-32	83	0	82	100	85	94	82	95
																		
Satellite transponders (3 total at 110º)																		
[No channels are currently beamed from this satellite]																		
1-8	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	85		1-8	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	87
9-16	NA	86	NA	85	NA	NA	NA	NA		9-16	NA	89	NA	88	NA	NA	NA	NA
																		
Satellite transponders (11 total at 119º)																		
[Local SD channels for some cities, Spanish package]																		
17-24	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	89	79	83		17-24	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	86	77	83
25-32	86	88	92	85	0	88	82	88		25-32	85	87	89	84	0	85	79	86
																		
Satellite transponders (16 total at 99º(s)) [or 99º(b)]																		
[Local HD channels for some cities]																		
1-8	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA		1-8	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA
9-16	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA		9-16	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA
17-24	NA	NA	53	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA		17-24	NA	NA	53	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA
[Note: these can be very slow to appear]																		
																		
Satellite transponders (14 total at 99º(c)) [or 99º(a)]																		
[National HD channels]																		
1-8	27	30	29	29	28	27	30	28		1-8	27	30	30	29	29	29	32	28
9-16	30	29	32	27	33	31	NA	NA		9-16	30	29	32	27	33	32	NA	NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]																		
																		
Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(s)) [or 103º(a)]																		
[Local HD channels for some cities]																		
1-8	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA		1-8	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA
9-16	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA		9-16	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA
17-24	NA	NA	70	NA	73	83	NA	NA		17-24	NA	NA	72	NA	74	83	NA	NA
[Note, these can be very slow to appear]																		
																		
Satellite transponders (16 total at 103º(ca)) [National HD channels]																		
1-8	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA		1-8	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA	NA
9-16	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0		9-16	0	0	0	0	0	0	0	0
17-24	0	0	0	0	0	0	23	0		17-24	0	0	0	0	0	0	22	0
																		
Satellite transponders (14 total at 103º(cb)) [or 103º(b)]																		
[National HD channels]																		
1-8	25	22	0	0	0	22	0	0		1-8	25	22	0	0	0	23	0	0
9-16	0	24	0	0	0	27	NA	NA		9-16	0	24	0	0	0	27	NA	NA
```


----------

